# Slab on grade curbless shower



## climb (Jul 2, 2016)

What is the best way to do a 48" x 48" curbless (zero entry) shower with a slab on grade? One wall of the shower will be on an exterior wall. Plumbing wall is interior. I'm thinking about a few different approaches:

1. Our the slab with a 49"x49""2" piece of foam in the slab, then pull it out after the concrete hardens. This will create a recess in the concrete. Then I can set a shower basin OR fill, slope and tile after the walls are up.

2. Maybe I'm overthinking it and I should just have the concrete guys slope the floor to the drain and tile it. Would code require a trench drain this way? 

I am planning on using Kohler Choreograph Shower walls (solid surface type wall panels).


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If you recess the slab with the foam sheet, make certain to also recess the subgrade so you maintain the proper slab thickness.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Just form it with a 2" form and pour it. I wouldn't trust most concrete guys to get the slope correct, but if you have a REALLY good guy, then go for it.


----------



## climb (Jul 2, 2016)

B.Johnson said:


> Just form it with a 2" form and pour it. I wouldn't trust most concrete guys to get the slope correct, but if you have a REALLY good guy, then go for it.


That's what worries me. These guys are ok, but...


----------

